# putting crate in ex pen



## Nepa (Nov 8, 2016)

Our puppy will be 12 wks old when he comes home. The first few wks someone will be home at all times. After that, Leo will be home 3 days a week by himself for 7 hrs each day. Can I put his crate with door open in an ex pen with a pee pad on the other side of the ex pen? I will have a water bottle dispenser hooked up to the side of the pen and a food bowl with some food and of course toys. 

Another question--at what age do most pups sleep through the night without having to pee?

Thanks!


----------



## April R (Oct 29, 2016)

It's so exciting getting the new Havi baby! Our Jade is 16 weeks and she goes in the pen at night. We put her in about 1000 pm when we go to bed. We take her outside to potty first. She sleeps until 500 am when I get up for work. She really had to go potty when I take her out! 
She does very well during the night. We have pee pads in her pen but hasn't used them except the first 1-2 nights after we brought her home.


----------



## Nepa (Nov 8, 2016)

April,

At what age did Jade not pee on the pads at night? Is she in a crate too or just the pen? I would like to keep the crate in the pen downstairs instead of having to move everything upstairs at night. Not sure how Leo would like that though.


----------



## April R (Oct 29, 2016)

We have a small pen in the bedroom one side has a bed and blanket and the other side had a pee pad. 
We got her at 14 1/2 weeks and she peed on the pad the first night. After that she has been sleeping through the night and she doesn't pee on the pad. 
We like the pen cause it is a little bigger. 
We have a crate that is open that she will go in sometimes. We have a larger pen set up for daytime if we have to go out for a little while. 
The pen is a free standing wire on that has panels so we used part of it for the bedroom pen and the rest for the downstairs one. 
We are potty training her to outside but if we don't get her out in time she will go on the pee pad we have by the door.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Nepa said:


> Our puppy will be 12 wks old when he comes home. The first few wks someone will be home at all times. After that, Leo will be home 3 days a week by himself for 7 hrs each day. Can I put his crate with door open in an ex pen with a pee pad on the other side of the ex pen? I will have a water bottle dispenser hooked up to the side of the pen and a food bowl with some food and of course toys.
> 
> Another question--at what age do most pups sleep through the night without having to pee?
> 
> Thanks!


IMO, 7 hours is too long to leave a puppy alone. Can you arrange to have someone come in in the middle of the day to take him for a walk, or play with him in the back yard and let him potty?


----------



## Nepa (Nov 8, 2016)

Thanks April!


----------



## Nepa (Nov 8, 2016)

I'm seeing if a neighbor can help out!


----------

